# Commercial plumbing action shot



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Not flex supplies, I'm disappointed in you

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Get yourself an elkay screwdriver and ya can tighten them sink clips up with your eyes closed.. In a commercial application (more than likely) I would use flex supplies.. Esp in a cabinet. Not on a wc tho, comm or not..


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

CTs2p2 said:


> Get yourself an elkay screwdriver and ya can tighten them sink clips up with your eyes closed.. In a commercial application (more than likely) I would use flex supplies.. Esp in a cabinet. Not on a wc tho, comm or not..


 As a professional tool collector I'm surprised I don't have an Elkay sink screwdriver.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> As a professional tool collector I'm surprised I don't have an Elkay sink screwdriver.


I see them on ebay a lot -- It's a very handy tool to have.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

One for $70.00 and one for $45.00. NOT.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> One for $70.00 and one for $45.00. NOT.


$15.00 on Amazon.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Reasonable.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> Reasonable.



Worth it.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I thought they were called a Hootie Wrench. Time saver:thumbup:


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

suzie said:


> I thought they were called a Hootie Wrench. Time saver:thumbup:




I thought that was the girls that work at that restaurant... You know with the buffalo wings and beer.:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

CTs2p2 said:


> I thought that was the girls that work at that restaurant... You know with the buffalo wings and beer.:laughing:


 You lucky dog !
They never show me their Hootie Rings.
Darn shirts cover them up.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

The clips are 'Hootie clips' and the tool is an 'Elkay tool' or 'Elkay wrench'.


----------

